# SO-DIMM RAM4 - 2400 oder 2666?



## 2Jost (22. November 2015)

Bin leider mit Ram nicht so richtig bewandert. Könnt Ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben, für welches Ram ich mich entscheiden sollte?
Will ein Clevo-Skylake-Notebook konfigurieren.

Das Angebot umfasst nur SO-DIMM-Ram4 mit 2133 -CL15. 16 GB würden 95 Euro Aufpreis  kosten.

Hatte mir gedacht, eine einzigen 4GB-Riegel zu nehmen, rauszuschmeißen und zu ersetzten.

16GB HyperX Impact DDR4-2400 SO-DIMM CL14  sollte schneller sein und 98 Euro kosten.

G.Skill SO-DIMM 16GB DDR4-2666 mit 18-18-18-43 würden 120 Euro kosten.

Lohnt das 2666 CL18? 
Oder ist das 2400 CL14 schneller?

Beste Grüße schon vorab


----------



## Cinnayum (22. November 2015)

Du kannst den günstigsten nehmen.

Die CPU wird den ohnehin nur mit 2133 nehmen, weil in NBs meistens kein BIOS aufgespielt ist, das XMP oder manuelle Timings überhaupt zulässt.

Die derzeit veröffentlichten Skylake gehen (aus dem Kopf, aber du kannst ja nochmal googlen) nur bis DDR4-2133.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (22. November 2015)

Grundsätzlich unterschiede von 2400MHz Rams zu 2666Mhz wirste nicht merken.Selbst DDR3 1333Mhz zu DDR4 3000Mhz trennen nur wenige Prozent siehe Test(Skaylake Desktop) das trifft genauso Mobilplattform,

Speicher fÃ¼r Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich - ComputerBase

An deiner stelle würde ich die 2400er nehmen,erstens weil die die niedrigere Latenzen haben und günstiger sind auch.Subjektiv gesehen müßten die schneller Booten oder Anwendungen/Programme starten fixer
weil niederigen Latenzen schneller sind,das heißt einfach die Daten werden schneller gelesen.Vergewissere dich das diese Rams kompatibel zu deinem Notebook sind mit dem entsprechenden Frequenzen.

grüße Brex


----------



## 2Jost (23. November 2015)

Vielen, vielen Dank.  Frage nach, ob das UEFI XMP kennt. Dass es XMP nicht kennen sollte, auf diesen Gedanken bin ich noch nicht gekommen.
Entscheide dann, ob das 2400er kommt. Tut mir doch in der Seele weh, einen 4GB-Speicherriegel einfach wegzuschmeißen. Gibt praktisch keinen Markt dafür.
Servus - Threat geschlossen.


----------

